#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Goede manier om 1 Hisb te leren (Koran)

## nambipro4

Salam,

Ik ben een jongetje die best wel veel afgedwaald is van de Islam. Ik wil dit herstellen en wil als eerste beginnen met het leren van 1 Hisb van de Koran. Zijn er goede manier om dit te doen? Is er een goede stappenplan ofzo? Vroeger kende ik bijna een hele Hisb, maar doordat ik gestopt was met Arabische school ben ik alles vergeten. Natuurlijk koos ik niet om uit de Koran te lezen. Ik wilde liever spelletjes spelen. Nu heb ik veel spijt want als ik door zou zijn gegaan zou ik nu waarschijnlijk wel veel Soerra's kennen. aub heeft iemand een goede manier om 1 Hisb te leren en ook een goede manier om mij altijd de motivatie te geven om te herhalen

----------


## Narjysb

Wa Alaikom salam , ik raad je aan de app Memorize te installeren ik weet niet welke telefoon je hebt maar ik heb de app gedownload voor de Iphone volgens mij heeft Android die app ook. Anyways , de eerste Hizb is gratis daarna betaal je een bepaald bedrag om de andere surahs te memoriseren. Maar ik raad het een ieder aan persoonlijk heb ik hier erg veel aan gehad. Je maakt een profiel aan en kunt bekijken of je vooruitgang boekt en je selecteert een aantal aya's en die aya's blijft hij herhalen. Daarnaast heb ik mezelf aangeleerd na salat Fajr quran te lezen dan memoriseer ik ook erg goed ik heb die tip ooit gekregen ook om na Fajr voor tentamens etc te leren en het helpt echt. Ik kan nog een heel boekwerk schrijven maar ik denk dat je hier voorlopig voldoende aan hebt of leer jezelf aan iedere dag een aya te leren dan leer je zeven aya's per week dan gaat het ook best vlug en de golden tip herhaling als je de Surah's niet gebruikt tijdens je gebed etc. is het lastig of lees ze nog even na voordat je gaat slapen bijvoorbeeld. Heel veel succes moge Allah je bijstaan en hopelijk heb je hier wat aan. M3a Salama

----------

